# Carnation Revolution



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to remind everyone that tomorrow (25th April) is Freedom Day here which celebrates the 1974 peaceful revolution so most shops & Govt offices etc will be closed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnation_Revolution


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

It must depend where you live. In Lisboa most shops will be open.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bocadinho said:


> It must depend where you live. In Lisboa most shops will be open.


That does surprise me..... in my area, everything except the Loja Chinesa closes. 

Although I don't know about restaurants etc?


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes, in Lisboa nobody cares about 25 Abril anymore. The euro is more important. In fact I was very surprised to see many shops open on Easter day!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds very different to my part of the central zone...... Pretty much everything closes at Easter as well here.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Small shops around here will be closed but supermarkets will be open as will the shopping malls


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

And (Lest we forget) Today is also ANZAC Day.


----------

